# Canon LiDE70 not enough disk space problem



## jarhtmd (May 24, 2005)

I have a Canon LiDe70 scanner on a Win7 computer. When I try to scan via the CanoScan Toolbox I get "Unable to scan. Make sure that there is enough space on the target disk." There is 130GB of free space on the target disk. This is the 1st time I've had this problem. Scanner has always worked before.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The error could be misleading (ie: not accurate). It's possible the folder you are saving to does not exist, or the software doesn't have access to the drive/folder. 

My first suggestion is typically to uninstall, reboot, and then reinstall the printer/scanner software/drivers.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi jarhtmd and welcome to TSF :wave:

It's possible that the free-space is being reserved for the Windows Page-file, if the setting has defaulted to automatically manage the paging file size.

From the Control-Panel, select 'System', then 'Advanced system settings' from the list in the left-hand pane. In the dialogue-box that appears, click the 'Settings' button in the 'Performance' block, then in the next dialogue-box click 'Change' in the 'Virtual memory' block.

Another box appears and near the bottom it should display the recommended page-file size, just above is a couple of setting for both minimum and maximum size, tick the button for 'Custom size' then type the recommended setting into both boxes, make sure the C: drive is selected in the list, then click the 'Set' button then OK everything back to the desktop reboot and reboot.

Keep fingers crossed during the reboot :grin:


----------



## jarhtmd (May 24, 2005)

Thanks to you both.

The destination folder is the same that I always use for the scanner. I always copy from there to the final destination. That way seems to work best for me.

Altho' I did not uninstall 1st, I had previously reinstalled the driver, but that didn't work. I uninstall everything, reinstalled & now it works.

Since it is working (now), I'll hold off on changing page sizes. The current setting is to "Automatically manage page size".
Min 16MD
Recommended 12286MB
Current 8191


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Righto, 8191Mb is a good size, plenty of 'head-room' for Window's needs and still leaving plenty of free space on the HDD - Glad you got it sorted and thanks for posting back with the cure


----------



## jarhtmd (May 24, 2005)

I just came back after being away from my idle computer for several hours to find the (1st) attached display from NU15. Repair (& I think Ignore) were the only options. I picked Repair.

*I'm back to my original problem with the scanner.*

Now PhotoshopCS6 is acting very strange . . . I can't exit any way I try; close; X; exit; etc . . . see attachment 2

I had to kill it with the Task Manager . . . see attachment 3.

I think my next step may be to uninstall NU15, never again to trust Norton for fixing problems. 

I'm certainly no guru, as you can obviously tell, but software should give me meaningful messages & clear choices. NOT "something is screwed up. Do you want to fix it or leave it screwed up?" and then *ROYALLY screw things up* when it fixes something.:angry::angry:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't used Norton in ages. In any case, the AV and firewall portion would likely be fine. From the image you posted, it appears to be performing a registry scan as it's listing specific registry keys. I would NOT allow any software to scan or "repair" the registry. There is no need and there are two possible outcomes: 1) they remove unneeded keys that aren't hurting anything and don't help anything by having them removed, or 2) they mess something up.


----------



## jarhtmd (May 24, 2005)

I've used Norton A/V for years with only an occasional "conflict" that was fixable via "exceptions". The new Norton A/V was bundled with Utilities & with store discounts & rebates, & I thought why not. I got both for a song, thinking I was getting a bargain . . . NOT!

I was surprised that Utilities "ran on its own". Years ago, I used NU, but had to start it when I wanted & tell it what to check &/or fix. 

Internet Explorer had begun hanging (usually pretty quickly recovering on its own). I was hoping that NU could find/fix that problem. No such luck. You know about my scanner problems. Even my display driver stopped working briefly. Not only have my my nightly 2am scheduled task for creating restore points stopped running, all my restore points have been deleted.:banghead:

I've uninstalled Norton Utilities.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Norton, as well as most other payed for/included AV apps, are system hogs and want to take control of everything that goes on in the PC.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I also discovered that Norton is amongst the worst for 'resource-hogging', back when I was using XP. For PC security try either '*Microsoft Security Essentials*' or '*AVG (Free)*' (Purely personally, I've found 'MSE' to be better overall protection than AVG (free)). The XP firewall was rather good and will likely provide better protection than Norton, use less resources (and conflicts), and all are free!!!

Although removing 'Norton Utilities' might not cure your immediate problem, it will certainly improve your PC's performance (and free up a lot of disc-space :wink.


----------

